# Hudson Valley Large scale RR club at the Albany NY GTE show



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Just wanted all to know the the Great train Show is back in Albany NY this Sunday and a long with 8 other layouts the Hudson Valley Large Scale RR Club will be there with there new Modular Layout so the web site says.

Boo

www.gtealbany.com


----------

